# Body for life? or BODY BY PAIN?



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2002)

OK, BFL fans, here is the REAL truth!  If you need a blueprint, have no clue what to do without one, are just getting started, BFL is not horrible!

Having IM, BFL is a total waste of time and money!  Stop buying MYOCRAP, doing generic canned W/O's, explore the possibilities here, and receive THE SHORTCUT TO BUFF!

Here is a case in point!

Not to long ago, my friend and Chiropractor comes to me and says he has entered the Challange.  He has been back to the gym a short while and use to W/O (not what I call Working Out)  He comes to the store and insists on going by the book, "I want to try it their way!", Being stubborn, and no matter what I say, he buys all the stuff, Cytovol, Phosphagen HP, Betagen, Myocrap, etc!

Here are his before BFL pictures:







So he does the program, asks a few training questions, and makes some progress!  On a rare occassion, I'm missing a partner and train him (geez, not the quickest learner, sorry Dr. J, just true).  But all this time, we are telling him he is TAKING THE WRONG STUFF!  Anyway, 12 weeks go by, and here is the result!







Not bad, but to me, what a waste of time and money!  So I start training him, teaching him about nutrition and intensity!  He learns so much, so fast, it's like Frankenstein's Monster!  If we compete NABBA together where we would be in the same age group, I think he'd kick my ass!

Well, here are some BODY BY PAIN PICS!






We are working on getting the elbows up!  And





















And my favorite.






These are 3 weeks and 5 days out. Dr J did competed in the Master's Divison NPC, and did very well!

DP


----------



## lina (May 5, 2002)

Wow, what an improvement! How long did that take him and is that you in the blue tank? 

edit: when is the Body by Pain book coming out?


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

Awesome pics!  I love before and after pics.  I never want to be 'before' ever again though LMAO.

Nice work DP.


----------



## Decosta (May 5, 2002)

I'm currently trying to get to the after stage


----------



## Emmon (May 5, 2002)

Deserves a pat on the back for all his hard work 
Oh and for losing the moustache 

Saying that though... he did have the mass to start with and his legs look quite out of proportion


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2002)

Not to sound cruel, but does that guy in the second set of pics work his legs?


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2002)

Awesome DP!......Body by Pain!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 5, 2002)

DP, as some of the people on here may know, I just completed my first challenge last week. As you say, I belive that BFL is a great program for a beginner, for someone new to a healthy lifestyle. I think it's great what you did for your friend, but let's give him credit for sticking to BFL for those 12 weeks. 

And about the Myoplex...it's the only shake I have found that I can actually drink!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2002)

I don't think the point of the post was to take anything away from BFLer's....DP said that it's a good program for beginners and I agree, it serves to motivate and educate those just starting out...but there will come a time when that person is going to have to start looking for more advanced nutritional & training guidelines. And I think he's saying ya'll can find that information here at Ironmagazine!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 5, 2002)

w8, I know and I agree! 

It's just that I think we all need to keep in mind that there are people of many levels on these boards, you probably know that better than anyone. 

I am in the category that you speak of, not a beginner anymore, but not yet a superwoman either. And I love all the information I read on here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Wow, what an improvement! How long did that take him and is that you in the blue tank?
> 
> edit: when is the Body by Pain book coming out?



I can't read the date on the paper, but I think he was finishing BFL in 8/01

I was training  a PT and her Husband for a NOV 01 NPC regional untill her school started in 9/01
















So from about 9/01 to 3/01, he is/was working hard on his legs, not his genetic strong point!

Yes that is me, an old guy

w8 has to help me write the book, she has an awesome BBP too!

Thanks Lina

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> DP, as some of the people on here may know, I just completed my first challenge last week. As you say, I belive that BFL is a great program for a beginner, for someone new to a healthy lifestyle. I think it's great what you did for your friend, but let's give him credit for sticking to BFL for those 12 weeks.
> 
> And about the Myoplex...it's the only shake I have found that I can actually drink!!!!



Excellent job, Congradulations!

Ask Lina about Beverly's Ultra Size and Mucscle Provider, much better tasting (I sell them and use them myself) than Myocrap, and MP has no SUGAR! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Ok....I'm about to update this...sorry about the red X's....They were gym shots over a year ago, before his first show!

Tani, one of our new members...just recalled the original post for me..... 


I was using a host that no loner has those links......know that he has genetically poor legs, but the rest was awesome....sorry about last years pics


Now...actually about 6 weeks ago.....we took Dr. J to show again...he would have won the Masters (40-46).....but chose only to compete in Bantams...143.25 and under.  He usually runs 152-157......so this was a major cut......


He placed third of 8, in a rather large regional NPC.....however in my eyes he really placed second (and I will have a post about judging tonight)


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK, BFL fans, here is the REAL truth!  If you need a blueprint, have no clue what to do without one, are just getting started, BFL is not horrible!
> 
> Having IM, BFL is a total waste of time and money!  Stop buying MYOCRAP, doing generic canned W/O's, explore the possibilities here, and receive THE SHORTCUT TO BUFF!
> ...


Where's the rest of the pics??????????


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)

Ah hA......... should have finished reading first.............


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Ignore the legs...lol


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FANTASTIC!  

Congrats to him and you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Lina....like many competitors....he looked/looks much better fuller and just a little higher in BF....like a few weeks before and after competiton! 

He pressed the 115 DB's today at 152.....he's come quite a way !


----------



## 101Tazman (May 6, 2003)

DP, You are the Man! My hat is off to you. I know first hand how willing you are to help people. Thanks for sharing all of your knowlege!


----------



## Mariner (May 25, 2003)

Great post. But as others have stated, BFL is a great program for its target audience. The vast majority of folks who undertake the challenge have no intention of ever competing. They simply want to lose weight, gain muscle, and start feeling great - which they do if they follow the program.

Personally, I'd love to have someone like DP to coach me, mentor me, and be with me through all my workouts to make sure I get the absolute maximum benefit from every single minute. However, that's not reality. What BFL gives normal folks is an efficient schedule that focuses on the basics. 99% of the people who want to improve their fitness would rather not be bothered with the micromanagement of nutrition and supplementation. So adding a few Myo-shakes here and there along with common sense meals is a huge benefit.

This forum is a great source of info and I'm glad to have stumbled upon it, but it was BFL that brought me here


----------

